# Suppose To Stop At "weigh Stations"?



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

When pulling my fifth wheel, I have never bothered to pull over at any of the highway "weigh stations". What are the general guidelines here?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Only commercial haulers have to stop.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> When pulling my fifth wheel, I have never bothered to pull over at any of the highway "weigh stations". What are the general guidelines here?


I always stop. Why those wonderful highway patrol people just are the best conversationalist!







Most of the time I will get to learn language that I've not heard since my early Air Force days.

Yep... just pull on in and have a chat. Oh one thing though... don't under any circumstances tell them you are from Delaware. Law enforcement nation wide has Delaware on their minds as it is so close to the Beltway of D.C. You could always wear a " I like Romney" button... that might help. 




























Happy trails and safe landings. (This message brought to you by a RVer with way too much time on his hands! )


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep, you'll likely get called every name but friend if you pull into one of their weigh stations.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Always go slowly and Please stop on the Scales


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

danny285 said:


> Always go slowly and Please stop on the Scales


Why?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Interesting aray of answers so far. Kinda confused







Does it vary by state?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Some of the answers are jokes, not really very good ones but jokes none the less.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

For a minute, I thought I had mistakenly gone to the Trailer Life forum. About the only thing that they left out was to tell the OP to use the search function.

The Outbacker forum I used to know would have never stooped to this low of a level responding to a question from another member.









DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> For a minute, I thought I had mistakenly gone to the Trailer Life forum. About the only thing that they left out was to tell the OP to use the search function.
> 
> The Outbacker forum I used to know would have never stooped to this low of a level responding to a question from another member.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't see what you are referring to. If it was my "why" repsonse...I honestly thought "danny285" was being serious. Heck...some parts of the country might have laws for RV's to pull over and I was simply asking why.

I think Andy's reply was pointing out the fact I replied to a joke.

Back to OP....he got the answer and I don't see "low level" responding. Please say tell us what offended you. As it stands, I simply don't see it.

Any other members see anything offensive?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any other members see anything offensive?


Not necessarily offensive, but I have to agree with Dan here. The OP posted a serious question and was met with one serious answer and a bunch of unnecessary wind blowing. Unless I am mistaken, Larry didn't post his question in the "jokes" forum and I'm sure they weren't the answers he was looking for.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For a minute, I thought I had mistakenly gone to the Trailer Life forum. About the only thing that they left out was to tell the OP to use the search function.
> 
> The Outbacker forum I used to know would have never stooped to this low of a level responding to a question from another member.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't see what you are referring to. If it was my "why" repsonse...I honestly thought "danny285" was being serious. Heck...some parts of the country might have laws for RV's to pull over and I was simply asking why.

I think Andy's reply was pointing out the fact I replied to a joke.

Back to OP....he got the answer and I don't see "low level" responding. Please say tell us what offended you. As it stands, I simply don't see it.

Any other members see anything offensive?
[/quote]

Don't worry about it, there are a few folks on this site that are wound too tight to be campers. God you ought to read them whine about generators!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm cool with ALL the replys. Heck, I'm one of the biggest clowns out there. So anyway, let's get back to the question. The first respone clearly stated that only commerical vehicles needed to stop. I thought one of the other responses eluded that we should stop. That's where the confusion came in. So are we all on the same page that we do not need to stop at weigh stations or is there anyone who would like to take exception to that. Please don't let me get a citation.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hoodscoop said:


> Hey guys, I'm cool with ALL the replys. Heck, I'm one of the biggest clowns out there. So anyway, let's get back to the question. The first respone clearly stated that only commerical vehicles needed to stop. I thought one of the other responses eluded that we should stop. That's where the confusion came in. So are we all on the same page that we do not need to stop at weigh stations or is there anyone who would like to take exception to that. Please don't let me get a citation.


I stoppped at one that was closed...just to see where the TV and Outback tipped the scales.

I have never stopped again and have seen many State Patrol cars sitting in there....they must see us trailers, so at least in Oregon and Washington...no need to stop. 
Think of the line of rigs that would snake down the freeway if motorhomes, RV's, boat had to pull in. Yikes!!!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

OK, took a drive today to my local Maryland weigh station to get answers. Here is what the troopers told me, and I quote, "Techanically speaking and according to the highway road sign, campers are suppose to stop but Maryland does not enforce it and we should not stop. They also stated that this assumes that one is using the trailer for camping and not for commerical or business use. If it is being used as such, you are suppose to stop. This would include one who uses the camper for selling merchandise, hauling a race car, or the like. They further stated that about 10 years ago they did enforce the law on a camper and they said that one of the "camper clubs" went crazy on the state and they never did enforce it again", WOW!, maybe the camper club could do something about taxes? So, that makes it clear for me and hope it helps you also. Of course, this only addresses Maryland.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Check this link as it pretty much says it all. I have been waved off at weigh stations when I first started RVing. Sorry if my first response was confusing to you. I wasn't entirely sure you were serious.









AAA and CAA Laws 

This site is also good for finding out about pull-over laws and other rules of the road.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, that's a real sweet site. I have added it to my "favorites".


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

hoodscoop said:


> OK, took a drive today to my local Maryland weigh station to get answers. Here is what the troopers told me, and I quote, "Techanically speaking and according to the highway road sign, campers are suppose to stop but Maryland does not enforce it and we should not stop. They also stated that this assumes that one is using the trailer for camping and not for commerical or business use. If it is being used as such, you are suppose to stop. This would include one who uses the camper for selling merchandise, hauling a race car, or the like. They further stated that about 10 years ago they did enforce the law on a camper and they said that one of the "camper clubs" went crazy on the state and they never did enforce it again", WOW!, maybe the camper club could do something about taxes? So, that makes it clear for me and hope it helps you also. Of course, this only addresses Maryland.


LOL --> "Went crazy on them" That's funny but believable. 
I have always been reluctant to join any of those clubs.

Funny story, I have a Uncle that was hauling a washing machine for a relative in his pickup truck back in the early 70's. They just finished a new section of interstate 81 and the new truck scales were just installed and open. The sign said "All trucks" so my Uncle drove right up the ramp to the scale. He said they flicked the 'Green Light' for him as he approached, he didn't have to stop, LOL. 
He said that they were waving at them from the scale control tower. That story is recycled through the family at thanksgiving every couple years. Its still funny when we drive by scales in another state.


----------

